# What do you guys think about the "Atkins Diet" and other "Low Carb" diets?



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

*What do you guys think about the "Atkins Diet" and other "Low Carb" diets?*

How many of you guys are on on?
Does it really work? 
What are the long term dangers with it?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't touch it.  Yes, I think it works for quick fix fat loss but at what cost?! 

http://www.livingleantoday.com/archives/dangers_of_the_atkins_diet.htm


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 27, 2004)

These types of diets suck.  In my opinion at least.   You have to do it for the rest of your life basically.  A couple of my friends did it for a while, they did lose weight, but it all came right back as soon as they started eating carbs again.  And i mean right back, within a week and a half they gained 8-9 lbs back.  Worhtless IMO.


----------



## simbh (Nov 27, 2004)

yep , its total bs in my opinion. Its a good way to loose weight and then quickly gaining it back. The best diet , is a diet where you have healty amounts of carbs , fat and proteins.


----------



## fizox (Nov 27, 2004)

Atkins is for lazy people who dont workout imo. And if u do train and decide to do atkins prepare to loose alot of muscle mass along with the fat. Just as sabre81 said, I have a buddy who did atkins for a couple of months and once he finished he gained all of the weight back fast by going back to carbs. Imo its just another quick fix that doesnt last.


----------



## michael74737 (Nov 27, 2004)

Its fucking bullshit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 27, 2004)

Eh, I don't know about that guys. I have done Atkin's style eating in the past and I have never found a diet that I dropped bodyfat quicker on. If you go back to poor eating afterwards you're obviously going to gain some fat back. I have never had a problem, I just started a TKD (targetted ketogenic diet) as of yesterday.


----------



## cman (Nov 27, 2004)

My wife myself and my son were on it for 2 months. they gained all back plus some. i just went back where I was before. We found it neerly impossible to stick to. After a while, just meat, you eat and eat and eat , you are never get satisfied. I hated food while on it. Looking at Mcdonalds billboards like it was a centerfold. IMHO it is easyer to fast 7 days, no food at all than to do the atkins. I think every diet will work on someone. Its weather you can adapt your life to it. I'd rather eat regular food in moderation and work out hard. it's easyer.
But for losing weight for an event amonth from now. sure, you could also look into getting a tape worm. probably just as fun.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 27, 2004)

cman, damn bud you really struggled with it huh? For me Atkin's eating is extremely easy to stick to. Meat, cheese, hot wings, chicken ceasar salads, etc. I mean low-carb eating requires no effort for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2004)

I tried it a few months ago and felt like crap the whole time on it. Just couldn't get past eating all the "crap".


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 28, 2004)

my mom's on South Beach and she's lost like 45lbs.  She's also spent her whole life yo-yo-ing on fad diets.  I guess only time will tell if she's going to keep it off.  At least this time she's started exercising too.  

I read the atkins book - and was unimpressed by it.  It keeps referencing all these "studies" but never actually tells you who did them or where to find them.  Also, I read the South Beach diet book and gave it a try.  I lasted 2 days.  I felt so sick for 2 days.  I think they are both garbage for active people.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2004)

The reason people lose weight so quickly and then gain it back just as fast, is due to the water weight. The diet sucks unless you stay on it for life and doing that could be very dangerous due to all the fats. Also, Atkins diets are very low in vitamines, minerals and fibre.

What is the South Beach diet consist of?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 17, 2005)

I think they will kill you


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 17, 2005)

LOL You guys would be surprised how close the typical bodybuilder's diet is to the Atkins diet in its later stages. Yes, the first 2 weeks is very low carb, but a REQUIREMENT of the diet is lean protein and minimum 3 cups of veggies daily. This is not negotiable. Most people who think Atkins is all meat, cheese, bacon & butter have not read the book. I started out with Atkins, & it helped me get over the habit of emotional eating and cravings for junk food. After the initial 2 week period, you begin adding more complex carbs back in, including sweet potatoes, whole wheat breads, pasta, fruit, and milk. Atkins is very easy to stick with for life - if you do it correctly. It is actually very high in vitamins, minerals and fiber. The fools that don't read the book & eat nothing but the aforementioned meat, cheese, bacon & butter are the ones who cannot stick with it for life. Atkins did wonders for my family b/c it shed some light on some food allergies that my husband and mother had no idea they had. As of right now, a bodybuilder's diet is parallel to the Lifetime Stage of Atkins. 


Of course, the only significant difference is the Atkins encouragement of use of full fat products, and we all advocate fat free or low fat. That is the only reason I don't follow Atkins to the letter. I do believe fat should be limited. 

Sorry for the long post, I just like people to know the truth about these so called "fad diets". (South Beach is extremely similar, the only difference is they encourage low fat & allow more fruits.)


----------



## Yunier (Mar 17, 2005)

I am doing C-K-D (Anabolic Diet). I enjoy doing a high fat low carb diet rathen then your "regular" carb/protein style diets. The first week was very hard to get used to but its been downhill. Infact, I don't even want to carb-up on the weekends because I feel bloated fast. The very first time I wanted to lose weight I did the low fat mod. protein & carbs and always felt weak, tired, and hungry. I looked sick. Having tried CKD for a few times I noticed that my energy level was never low and no hunger, so that got my attention. I like it, it has worked for me and I will keep using it. Its like any other diet...you must have complete dedication and consistency is key.


----------

